# ArrayList In textarea ausgeben



## cpu (30. Jan 2010)

Hallo Leute 

ich bin ein Java-neuling 

ich hab folgendes problem

ich hab eine arraylist und eine textarea, neben der textarea habe ich ein button

nun mein ziel ist folgendes:

wenn ich auf den button klicke möchte ich das in der textarea meine arrayliste ausgegeben wird. nun bin ich schon soweit gekommen das in meiner textarea nur test steht  weil ich als beispiel test geschrieben hab was ja dann eigentlich klar ist... 

komme garnet mehr weiter :noe:  hab auch irgendwie die lust verloren das zu machen  wenn ich nicht müsste würd ich das net machen  also..net jetzt..

wäre für eure hilfe echt sehr dankbar..​


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Jan 2010)

Die TextArea hat die Methoden setText() oder aber append() um den Text zu setzen oder einen Text anzuhängen!.

Iteriere also über deine Liste und füge die Werte der Textarea mit der o.g. Methode hinzu ?!

Mehr kann man wohl nicht sagen, da du weder gesagt hast was für Objekte in der Liste sind, noch wie die Darstellung genau aussehen soll, ob wir überhaupt von Swing reden usw.


----------



## cpu (30. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Die TextArea hat die Methoden setText() oder aber append() um den Text zu setzen oder einen Text anzuhängen!.
> 
> Iteriere also über deine Liste und füge die Werte der Textarea mit der o.g. Methode hinzu ?!
> 
> Mehr kann man wohl nicht sagen, da du weder gesagt hast was für Objekte in der Liste sind, noch wie die Darstellung genau aussehen soll, ob wir überhaupt von Swing reden usw.



wie itere ich denn  :noe:

danke für deine schneller antwort


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Jan 2010)

cpu hat gesagt.:


> wie itere ich denn  :noe:



Ähhh, gibt wohl mehrere Möglichkeiten

1.)

```
for (int i = 0; i < arraylist.size(); i++) {
	    //arraylist.get(i).....
	}
```

2.)

```
for (Object obj : arraylist) { 
	    //.....
	}
```

3.)

```
for (ListIterator iterator = arraylist.listIterator(); iterator.hasNext();) {
	    //iterator.next()
	}
```


----------

